# Gaggia Classic - Filter Problems, loads of pressure - filter coming off.



## birminghamtom (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

I had a gaggia classic for Christmas and I still feel I am not getting the best from it, there have been some good cups of espresso but over the last 48 hours I have had problems. The first being, when I heated the filter and placed on the grouphead there was a tremendous amount of pressure, so much that when I used the machine the filter came off, smashing my cup and causing a fairly big explosion in the kitchen. My girlfriend described it as dangerous, I found it fairly annoying.

Today whilst on my day off the same has happened, this time I had my hand on the filter but it still wanted to come off after about 5 seconds - like there was a huge pressure on the grouphead to make it want to come off, no explosion this time due to holding up but still the same problems.

I am using my own beans and grinding them, tampered accordingly.

Any ideas ?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Are you grinding too fine and choking the portafilter.

Overloading the basket may stop it locking on perfectly.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you using a pressurised basket in the portafilter

It would be worth reading this thread as a new gaggia owner...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3858-So-you%92ve-just-bought-your-Gaggia-Classic


----------



## birminghamtom (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Eyedee for the quick response,

I am grinding for 30 seconds, it's not superfine though - just a grind too the usual standards. I am not loading the filter basket fully either.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

First You need to work out i your using a presurrised or not pressurised basket

Then if its a single or double basket

Then get some scales to make sure your are consistently dosing and not packing too much

double basket 16-18g max

cheers


----------



## birminghamtom (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi, mine was brand new bought just before Christmas. The baskets were x 2 pressurised 58mm baskets, I used the correct basket.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi

Your grinding beans and tempting and trying to get extractions with a pressurised basket ( does it have one whole and a black widget )

these are designed to work with pre ground coffee ...

You need an unpressurised basket

You really need to read the thread i linked earlier , will help you understand how to get the best from a new gaggia and where to get unpressurised baskets from...


----------



## birminghamtom (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes it does have a whole and a black widget.

Thanks, I am sorry I am being a newbie. I'll read these threads and try to work it out, I'll report back to share best practices for others to learn to.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

birminghamtom said:


> Yes it does have a whole and a black widget.
> 
> Thanks, I am sorry I am being a newbie. I'll read these threads and try to work it out, I'll report back to share best practices for others to learn to.


Defoe need a un pressurised basket

I suspect your grind is too fine for the pressurised one , combined with possbuly too much coffee

Coarsen the grind abit if your using the pressurised

Get some scales too to weigh your dose

read the thread its invaluable and any questions pop back here and ask !


----------



## birminghamtom (Jan 5, 2015)

[FOOTNOTE][/FOOTNOTE]



Mrboots2u said:


> Defoe need a un pressurised basket
> 
> I suspect your grind is too fine for the pressurised one , combined with possbuly too much coffee
> 
> ...


Thanks,

Just had a look and it seems that it's not just me, http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2362-Messy-Spitting-gaggia-classic/page11.

I have gone for a unpressurised basket through hd. Hopefully it'll sort out the difficulties.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

birminghamtom said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Just had a look and it seems that it's not just me, I have gone for a unpressurised basket through hd. Hopefully it'll sort out the difficulties.


Get some scales too.....and a decent tamper

Oh and full be wanting to do the OPV mod ...( basically everything on that thread )

Have a flick through these clips ( couple of minute each )

my usual recommendation for helping you get consistent decent coffee ( when you've got that basket sorted )


----------



## birminghamtom (Jan 5, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Get some scales too.....and a decent tamper
> 
> Oh and full be wanting to do the OPV mod ...( basically everything on that thread )
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the advice, the new unpressurised basket has resolved the pressure build up and problems. I am getting a much better cup of coffee now, have ordered a tamper so I suspect it will be even more improved. Weighing in at 18g and then getting a slow but steady pour for around 25 seconds. Some better cups of course but it's getting there now. Thank you for all your help and suggestions.


----------

